# OpenOffice.org



## qsecofr (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed the following message in /var/log/weekly.log a while back:

```
openoffice.org-3.3.0 was orphaned: editors/openoffice.org-3
```

It still works when I execute it.  But I wonder if the port has been shifted over to apache.  I didn't see anything in /usr/ports/UPDATING, at least no matches on my search criteria.  Same on this site, apart from the push to LibreOffice.

I can't build LibreOffice, but that's another topic.

Is there a portmaster command that I failed to see?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 1, 2012)

editors/openoffice.org-3 has been replaced by editors/libreoffice in the ports tree.

You can continue to use OpenOffice.org as long as you have it installed.  But there won't be any updates to it.

If you want updated support for ODT, then you'll need to install LibreOffice, and then uninstall OpenOffice.org.


----------



## OH (Jul 1, 2012)

One should note that editors/openoffice-3 is now also available. Which is, like you said, the OpenOffice software maintained by the good folks at Apache.

For starters it has a more solid building process.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope.  That port has been removed from the ports tree.


----------



## OH (Jul 3, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Nope.  That port has been removed from the ports tree.



Granted, the whole OO(o) / LO situation is a bit of a mess and the portstree reflects that.


editors/libreoffice - That's the one that split of after Oracle took over SUN. It hit the ports tree in february 2011 after which, from what I've read, it quickly gained popularity over the old OpenOffice.org that Oracle didn't really do much with.
editors/openoffice-3 - Is the continuation of editors/openoffice.org-3, see MOVED entry 2012-05-09.
Now that the code resides with Apache (donated by Oracle) they renamed the program to Apache OpenOffice, which meant they could also get rid of the .org extension to the name (which was there to solve a trademark issue).
editors/openoffice-3-devel - Is the continuation of editors/openoffice.org-3-devel, see MOVED entry 2012-02-06.
editors/openoffice.org-vcltesttool - Appears to me to be leftover from the "old" OpenOffice.org era, someone from the office team might have to take a look at that.

Then there are 86 libreoffice-* ports for 85 different languages. You used to be able to specify your preferred language by setting LOCALIZED_LANG but somehow this is better according to the office team (I'm not in that team).

OpenOffice and LibreOffice can exist alongside each other, so feel free to give both a try. LibreOffice builds fine after the latest update to 3.5.4 (YMMV as always).


----------



## phoenix (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops, nevermind, I was searching for the .org version of the directory, and didn't notice the non-.org directory.


----------

